

Living Code. Show off your code in a fancy way. - rodnylobos

Need to build a reduced demonstration of your latest creation?<p>Living Code is great for that, it's a clean and fancy way to show off your code in an old fashioned ASCII terminal emulator.
Living Code it's part of JS1k demo, that means it has less than 1024 bytes.<p>http://js1k.com/2013-spring/demo/1387#.UVLAsFETayc.twitter<p>Submission [1387] JS1k.
======
jameswyse
Clickable: <http://js1k.com/2013-spring/demo/1387#.UVLAsFETayc.twitter>

Love the blur effect following the cursor, well done :)

------
jdolitsky
very cool

